

RIM's BlackBerry overtakes Apple's iPhone in US browser usage - evo_9
http://iphone.appleinsider.com/articles/10/12/01/rims_blackberry_overtakes_apples_iphone_in_us_data_usage.html

======
mooism2
Direct link:
[http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/12/01/rims_blackberr...](http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/12/01/rims_blackberry_overtakes_apples_iphone_in_us_data_usage.html)

~~~
evo_9
Thanks - not sure why my link is messed up.

------
icefox
link doesn't work

